# EMD F7 and F9 differences



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Right now, it is getting pretty hot outside and nothing much that i can do outside as I usually do during the winter seasons. So I am starting to cataloging every locomotive that I have in my stacks of "paper bin" storage boxes. I know that I have too many of these EMD F series. As I started to research the difference between F7s and F9s. I noticed that it does not matter if they have one or two headlights. Main difference is the number of side grilles - 4 or 5. Also, I noticed that on fifth dynamic brake fans, it is F7 while it is not a fan but some kind of square filter or grille, it is F9. 

I just happened to have 2 COX US Army 4825 locomotives from my childhood. They have three portholes and similar chicken fences above these portholes. I tried to confirm which EMD model designation for these. It seems to be F2 or F3 but most of them showed two portholes, rather than three. :dunno: Anyone can confirm which one they are?

Once they were completed, I am going on to next batch of diesel locomotives: GP series.


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

Post your question to this site:

http://dieseldetailer.proboards.com/

They know all those kind of details. Try the questions subforum.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks! Will check it out!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Found this on the Bachmann Trains web-site:



> Here are the general rules:
> 
> F-3s have high shrouds around the cooling fans. F-7s and F-9s do not have shrouds around the cooling fans.
> 
> ...


http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php?topic=28082.0;wap2


----------

